# Integra 30.4 DTR setup menu help...!



## fkjr2 (Dec 22, 2012)

hi - I use to be able to go into the Integra setup menu and VISUALLY see the settings and make adjustments from my TV screen but after my installer adjusted the audio/HDTV channel switching delay & clicking sound when changing channels, this isn't possible anymore - its frustrating because I can't dive deep into the AV's settings like Audussey, speaker adjust, and other settings.

Any ideas on how to get this back to the way it was before?

Thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

fkjr2 said:


> hi - I use to be able to go into the Integra setup menu and VISUALLY see the settings and make adjustments from my TV screen but after my installer adjusted the audio/HDTV channel switching delay & clicking sound when changing channels, this isn't possible anymore - its frustrating because I can't dive deep into the AV's settings like Audussey, speaker adjust, and other settings.
> 
> Any ideas on how to get this back to the way it was before?
> 
> Thanks


Hello,
It might be that the Installer just engaged the Lock Setup feature. If you press Setup and look on the OSD, Lock Setup should be at the very bottom. Just turn it off and you should be good. 

I am not sure if Integra does something different to lock in settings, but I would be surprised if they did.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## fkjr2 (Dec 22, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> It might be that the Installer just engaged the Lock Setup feature. If you press Setup and look on the OSD, Lock Setup should be at the very bottom. Just turn it off and you should be good.
> 
> I am not sure if Integra does something different to lock in settings, but I would be surprised if they did.
> ...


Osd?

Is this on the remote?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

fkjr2 said:


> Osd?
> 
> Is this on the remote?


On Screen Display, To get to it, press the Setup Button on the Remote Control.


----------



## fkjr2 (Dec 22, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> On Screen Display, To get to it, press the Setup Button on the Remote Control.


That's the issue I did hit setup on the remote however only the receiver displays the different settings and not the tv screen. 

Are you saying I need to hit another button on the remote to "unlock" the settings?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

fkjr2 said:


> That's the issue I did hit setup on the remote however only the receiver displays the different settings and not the tv screen.
> 
> Are you saying I need to hit another button on the remote to "unlock" the settings?


Hello,
That is strange. I take it you have no problem changing sources using the AVR and are using HDMI for all connections. How involved was the installation of your HT?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## fkjr2 (Dec 22, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> That is strange. I take it you have no problem changing sources using the AVR and are using HDMI for all connections. How involved was the installation of your HT?
> Cheers,
> JJ


Yes no issues with inputs etc

All the inputs are handled by the Integra. One HDMI cable to each device from Integra and the Integra handles it fine. It's just that settings screen on tv I can't Access anymore!

The install was actually easy but he has to come back because there was a distinct delay and clicking sound when I changed channels. He fixed that but in the process now I can't use the on screen menu settings guide for the Integra. 

Weird. 

I can't even run the speaker calibration because there are only a few settings I'm able to access thru the integras settings / on the receivers display.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

fkjr2 said:


> Yes no issues with inputs etc
> 
> All the inputs are handled by the Integra. One HDMI cable to each device from Integra and the Integra handles it fine. It's just that settings screen on tv I can't Access anymore!
> 
> ...


Try using an analog (composite or svideo or component) connection to your TV for the sole purpose of setup and calibration.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

First anything on here but maybe set up as dual Hdmi cable one to avr one to tv oppo shows it set up. I have same avr and just got oppo bd 103. Page 12 of 103 user manual


----------

